# At what age are they not classed as a puppy?



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi guys/gals, this may sound like a stupid question, but at what age are they not classed as a puppy? some people I've spoken to have said 12 months some say 18 one even said because "shadow" is big she wouldn't call her a puppy after 10 months. Just interested to see what you guys think.:doggieplayball:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would consider a 3 year old dog a "dog". Anything under 3 years old is classified as a "puppy" to me.

Before 3 years old, the dogs is still maturing mentally, emotionally and sometimes depending on lines and breed physcially.

Stark is 14 almost 15 months old and he is most definitely still a puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I say about 18 mos, and even 24 depending on lines. At two years old, they are two, and no longer months if I have to say the age. Does anyone care if my pup is 26 months?

Onyx really didn't show her mental maturity til she hit 3. And she really even'ed out at that age. Much more stable, predictable. She is a mix bag of lines~Am pet and working.
Kacies pics showed her to be physically mature at 3. Mentally she seemed a stable temperament when I adopted her at 21 mos, the pics at adoption were so different than how she looks at almost 5~I have no clue as to her pedigree.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

German Shepherds are slow to mature. Around 18 to 24 months - sometimes three years, or older. I have a 15 month old - still very much a puppy - I can really see the difference in mentality and behaviour between him and my six-seven year old girl. 

They are adult in size, but still mentally children.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Don't you just love Gryff!! The personality of Karlo is so uplifting~ if Gryff is anything like his brother, I wish this age would last foreverrrr!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I dunno, my three-and-a-half year old is still a big puppy. I'm still waiting for him to grow up.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Emoore said:


> I dunno, my three-and-a-half year old is still a big puppy. I'm still waiting for him to grow up.


I have good and bad news for you - he never will! I think the males always retain a certain puppy like quality, which I find endearing........our old chap Blue certainly stayed that way to an advanced age, until he became ill and passed on.....
_______________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always considered GSDs to be puppies until they're between 18 and 24 months old though it doesn't necessarily mean they'll stop maturing physically and mentally at this age.


----------

